

Oil is Oil is Oil - Except When It's Not - jstauth
https://www.quantopian.com/posts/brent-slash-wti-spread-fetcher-example

======
masonhensley
I know there isn't any discussion on the article, but quantopian looks like a
cool site. Thanks for sharing it.

------
stauth
Looks great Jess! I'll have to clone this and see how it runs on quantopian...

